# I can't Believe my eyes...poor fish



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Check this out...I came across it recently. I dont know if anyone posted about it before:

http://www.bubblegear.8k.com

What will they do to the betta next...I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would hope that this beta is a plastic fish.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Its real..I hate to admit it


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I am not a violent person, but God forbid I should ever meet someone carrying a bag like that around.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

wouldnt the betta get shooken to death? god!


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

After being repeatedly thrown over shoulder...yes.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

I can imagine only rich poeple buying a bag like that. And...since they fish will probably die everyday, they can buy a new bag with new fish in it every day! But still thats a horrible idea


----------



## karatechic007 (Jan 28, 2005)

how does the betta get food??????? i would be so pissed if i saw someone carrying a bag like that around....


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Almost as bad as the goldfish in the platoform shoes. :roll:


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

I have seen chrismas tree ornaments, closed glass ball with a betta inside. they say it will be alive in there for up to two weeks, later you brake the ball and move the batta to vase or a bowl. People do crule thing to fish for some money.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

everything these days is for money, they dont care if its cruel or not


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

This has been posted before and many many ppl wrote nasty e-mail to the lady who owns the buisness.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

omg


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh my god



How aer the poor things gonna feed there gonna get stressed to s**t


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, after shocked, underfeeded, choked... the fish will end up in a whashing machine.
Hmmm... a new fashion trend? Arghhh people are so mad! What's so beautiful about it? I wonder... :S X-(


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure how many read the about page. http://www.bubblegear.8k.com/about.html

It sounds like there trying to do whats OK for a betta, either way its moving its going to get stressed. Oh, and I work in a petstore, the betta arn't there for the rest of there lives, its a temporary home until we sell them. We get 20-50 bettas in per week, it would be kind of tough to house that many or even have room for bigger bowls for that many.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

What kind of sick people do this kinds of things?!
I bet the betta carcass looks really nice after couple of weeks from purchasing the bag..
:x


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I really think that is a bad way to make money,,,,and from the looks of the lady in the pic holding that bag, she would sell her kids to make a buck,,,,,,
I think a couple people with contacts here shoud make this known to the Fish Mag people and let them rip this apart.......then this dumb donky rear of a person could put them reviews on her page as well........To bad they can make money off the rich and still can;t figure out how to dress...LOL
I think we should all email her and let her know she is doing a very bad thing here......Or better yet, runa Must vote poll on this and send that to her.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, even though this aint right,,,,did anyone read any farther then the first page?
The Betta isn;t sold with that bag and they have food for sale as well....
http://www.bubblegear.8k.com/catalog.html
I have to laugh somewhat at this, Just for the reason some people thinks my coffee pot idea wasn;t very good, And I wasn;t the first one to think of that either,
I wouldn;t even stoop this low....


----------



## hugeshoes (Jan 18, 2005)

That is horrible! I can't believe anyone would be cruel enough to actually buy one of these. The worst part is that the people who would buy this would probably just throw it away once the fish died. Either that or buy another fish to put in there after the first one died. Like others have said, If I saw someone with one of these, I would surely give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Glad we both recognized something there Larry.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

> Glad we both recognized something there Larry.


Even thought I am the Frown Guy, I do agree with quite a bit Blue,,,,Not if we could just agree on you doing my w/c's for me :fun:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The fish isn't sealed in the bag forever. The little tank opens to do water changes and feed the fish. This being said this is a horrible way to keep a Betta.


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It IS a horrible way. Surely it has cover to open for doing stuff. The space is bigger for some other betta 'keeping place' i've ever seen. But it's to shocking to live in a bad, do you think?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think that b***h should get locked up in a zorb ball, get rolled down a hill for 6 hours and see how she feels.
(Thats basically what happens to a betta when someone goes out to a nightclub and the lass 
stumbles home p****d). :chair:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

lol omg...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

i understand that she has thought of ways for people to take good care of the betta, but how many of the people do u think are actually going to take care of them?
the type of people who will buy those bags dont give a s*** about the fish. i think its disgusting.


----------



## soshesays (Jan 19, 2005)

i definitely gave her a piece of my mind > someone on my message boards posted a link to a girl that killed her own cat skinned it and made a purse of it, I didn't watch it, but my boyfriend did.. people are seriously sick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

ummmm.....does anyone know if the fish-mollies-can live without a filter?

........I wouldn't think so.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I have to defend the goldfish in the pimp shoes. It was in a movie so I'm sure the fish were well taken care of.

-C


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

iluvfish123456 said:


> ummmm.....does anyone know if the fish-mollies-can live without a filter?


Hi! Mollies are, like all fish, able to live in a filter-less environment as long as it is large enough (the larger the area of captivity, the easier it can stabilize). Please direct any more questions in the "Beginner" section (unless you aren't a beginner - I assume you are, but I don't know you).

----

As far as Bubble Gear, I think people who sell things like that are the reason guns were invented. Seriously, even though it sounds like she understands how bettas should be cared for, she has got to be kidding herself if she thinks her bags come with some space-age design that prevents the water in the "bubble" from splashing around.

...Petition time.


----------



## margo (May 21, 2005)

I think it's horrible that people keep them in teensy bowls, too.  But this takes the cake. The fish is probably in an air-tight bubble and will be deprived of oxygen eventually, which is a cruel way for anything to die. This should be against the law. I can't imagine anybody being happy with a purse like that. I mean, one day when you reach for your purse, the fish will be dead. That should be a real downer to most folks.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> I have to defend the goldfish in the pimp shoes. It was in a movie so I'm sure the fish were well taken care of.
> 
> -C


Not entirely true. My dad had a pair in the 70's, But we both agree it was a bad idea. He said that was the least of allot of things he did wrong during that time. I can Believe it!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

This is the disclaimer I found on the site!" Just thought people may want to read it... I am in shock that this is happening... I feel that it probably is stressfull and they feel the movement. I have seen how we women throw our purses around and how others treat them as well. Might make for a cool stationary tank though...

*"Bubble Gear was specifically designed for a*small Betta Fish to live comfortably within. Due to their human like lung,*Betta Fish*are able to live in a filter-less environment and are completely content in small areas. Suprisingly, the fish feels very little to no movement when the bag is in motion due to the unique design of Bubble Gear. Every safety precaution has been considered during the testing of our product line to ensure the comfort, safety and quality of life for*your Betta fish. Although the miniature fish tank is*more than 5 times*larger than that of the average pet shop container, we do recommend keeping a larger bowl at home for your fish so he can occassionally stretch his fins when not on the go in his Bubble Gear bag! Frequent environment changes can sometimes be stressful for your little guy so be sure not to transfer him too often.
*
Bubble Gear bags have been tested for nearly a year, and in that time we have never lost a Betta. The official Bubble Gear bag contains a Betta that we have had for over a year. He is very responsive, fins look great and has never been sick. Because of our familiarity with their temp, air and living requirements, the Bubble Gear bags have been well thought out and evaluated. He actually does well in temperatures that the owner of the bag would subject themselves to and opening the container to feed him daily reoxygenates the water. Frequent water changes assist in adding to his comfort as well. Betta fish are known to live for several years and there is no reason they won't live just as long in the Bubble Gear bags." - Bubble Gear


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> I think that b***h should get locked up in a zorb ball, get rolled down a hill for 6 hours and see how she feels.
> (Thats basically what happens to a betta when someone goes out to a nightclub and the lass
> stumbles home p****d). :chair:




lol i agree


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

This kind of stuff pisses my off. Why do they think just because a fish is small that it can survive anything?


----------



## margo (May 21, 2005)

I wonder if PETA knows about this.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

It would be the 1 time i supported PETA (i think most of them are crazy)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I get a laugh at the about the designer.



> Ms. Howard has been an entrepreneur for nearly ten years, with accomplishments including owning and operating two retail stores, creating a line of 3-D giftwrap, holding the title of Marketing Director at a large development company, organizing a celebrity auction for Volkswagen, promoting a Ray Charles concert and she has even been featured in the New York Times.


I never understood what a entrepreneur actually is. It sounds like someone who does not know what they do either and want to sound important. As far as owning and operating two stores. Well are they still in business or bankrupt? What is 3D giftwrap. Is that like bows and ribbons? holding the title of Marketing Director at a large development company, Development company is that like a place that tears buildings down and rebuilds new buildings.organizing a celebrity auction for Volkswagen, Ebay here we come. and promoting a Ray Charles concert heck that only involves signing up for a ad in the paper and maybe one on tv other than that they should sell themselves. and she has even been featured in the New York Times right next to americas most wanted. LOL.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This topic is really old. Do you guys realise that this topic was bought back from February buy some attention seeker who asked a question about mollies being kept in a tank without a filter which has nothing to do with hangbags and bettas and is also obviously a big no! I've had to delete this persons posts in other topics and don't know if this person is trying to cause trouble or just naturally being a pain in the backside.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Holy snaps! I just assumed that the thread had blossomed since I last logged on. Wow. I feel like and idiot, lol.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> This topic is really old. Do you guys realise that this topic was bought back from February buy some attention seeker who asked a question about mollies being kept in a tank without a filter which has nothing to do with hangbags and bettas and is also obviously a big no! I've had to delete this persons posts in other topics and don't know if this person is trying to cause trouble or just naturally being a pain in the backside.



i noticed that but i didnt pay attention to who brought it back....i remember when it was there the first time....


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well I am glad they brought it back really because I had no idea that someone had a handbag w/ a live fish in it! Its cruel and mean in my opinion, and I did email the lady a nice but somewhat rude email. And to beat all, she emailed me back stating only Rich or Famous ppl buy them so its a selective group and all the fish are ok. I was thinking you've got to be kidding right? So I emailed her back asking what being Rich or famous has to do w/ being a good pet owner? Because not being rude but most extremely wealthy folks have tanks and awesome ones, but they don't usually clean them or maintain them alone, they usually pay others to come keep them clean etc. Well of course she didn't email me back after that! Its just ridiculous and a sick idea in my opinion. I hope I don't see anyone out "clubbing" w/ a fish in their purse.


----------

